

Airhelp and Fixed help you fight airlines and parking tickets - nicomichaelsen
http://www.businessinsider.com/airhelp-and-fixed-help-you-fight-airlines-and-parking-tickets-2014-7

======
gulgul
Super cool! I wish these boys teach the airlines a lesson about air passenger
rights as the airlines seem to have forgotten what it was...

------
SamReidHughes
This has got to be the most hilariously inept series of sockpuppets I've ever
seen. I'm tempted to add some of my own.

------
PAGator
Great concept. I will have to go through all my past flights and make some
claims.

------
nats
Love the idea of your company finally someone sticking up for the people

------
Tloow
Best business idea ever!

------
Cojinito
That's exactly what we all need! Airlines just do not care about their
customers!

------
tideinvest
Already a customer!

------
kormi
Marvelous idea!

------
flypm
Great idea!

